# Gooch's Stray Flower cycle



## Gooch (Dec 30, 2016)

As many people have followed my various grows will notice quite a leap in flower cycles from this past summer when i was under construction, during which one of my plant got far to large to go in with the last flower which had a huge pinwheeled plant which netter 10oz dry, but took up 1/2 my space lol. so this strawberry kush couldnt make it and at that time it was over 4 ft tall. well 3 months later it is now 7ft tall. I snapped her down and trained her for the 3 months so i would be able to fit it in the room which i have now done. This cycle has 2 plants 1-strawberry kush monster and one super freak. They were put into the flower room on the 13th of december 

View attachment 20161230_034429.jpg


View attachment 20161230_034439.jpg


View attachment 20161230_034449.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2016)

Awesomeness abounds... Love it... glad you didn't have to build a room... good job of training.. fun to see, thanks.


----------



## Kraven (Dec 30, 2016)

She is stout fosure brother 

Green mojo, hope she nets you at least an elbow.


----------



## Budlight (Dec 31, 2016)

This is going to be good I can't wait to see how they grow should definitely give you some serious weight


----------



## Gooch (Dec 31, 2016)

I have 3 of the 4 hps going and 1 cmh going so i am hoping i have enough light, the plants completely blew up with flower sites I am so pumped to see how this turns out. Thank for watching, and commenting.
Last strawberry kush netted me 10oz dry it was a 5 ft plant snapped down to 3ft and vegged for a couple months this one has had twice as long so im shooting for the sky 

View attachment 20161230_171851.jpg


View attachment 20161230_172013.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Jan 2, 2017)

I am completely in shock as to how much these plants are eating. I started their flower cycel at 2.0ec they still seemed very hungry so next res change i moved it up to 2.9 ec they drank over .9 ec in 2 days, i then added in more calmag, and phosphorus getting it back up to 2.6ec then in 1 day they drank back to 2.1 ec. This past res change i started them out at 2.7 ec on sunday morning and they already drank .4 ec. Typically in past grows i never went above 2.5 ec this grow i am pushing them to their limits. Still no leaf curl, they are just prayer to the sun


----------



## Budlight (Jan 2, 2017)

That's awesome my friend she is looking absolutely amazing


----------



## Gooch (Jan 7, 2017)

here are soe updated pics, i am at 1450-1500 ppm around week 3 things are progressing nicely. 

View attachment 20170107_073701.jpg


View attachment 20170107_073707.jpg


View attachment 20170107_073717.jpg


View attachment 20170107_073728.jpg


View attachment 20170107_073742.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Jan 7, 2017)

couple more pics here
first pic is the full strawberry kush plant, other 2 are flower stacking on the freak 

View attachment 20170107_075606.jpg


View attachment 20170107_075613.jpg


View attachment 20170107_075626.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Jan 7, 2017)

Looks like a good yield is heading your way.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 7, 2017)

Looking nice.


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 7, 2017)

I wanna hit.......:48:


----------



## Gooch (Jan 7, 2017)

I am super pumped, last grow i did an experiment with UV, well tecnically removing the uv lights. I had incredible trich development when i first tried the powerveg uv t5 bulb but i was also using super hps and i wasnt sure what was better or both. So last flower i did not use uv and was very dissapointed although anyone i gave it too loved the **** out of it i hold myself to a high standard. So this grow i not only added in uv but i doubled down and put a second 4ft 4 bulb with 2 uv bulbs. And in just under a week holy ****, the smells, the colors the trichs everything is blowing up. So i recommend everyone pick up powerveg uv bulbs you will not regret it


----------



## Gooch (Jan 9, 2017)

here is a pic of the laying down, bending and twisting i had to do to fit it in the flower room 

View attachment 20170109_093550.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Jan 9, 2017)

Could you give us a pic of your light set? Im curious about the uv bulbs.


----------



## Gooch (Jan 10, 2017)

the uv bulbs are t5 powerveg uv. The light itself is a 4 bulb 4 ft light with 2 uv and 2 full spec. and i have 2 of them one for each plant 

View attachment 20170110_074711.jpg


View attachment 20170110_074720.jpg


View attachment grow-light-setup.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Jan 10, 2017)

dude, how many watts are you pulling? i wouldn't have the patience to run all those lights. or the funds to pay the power bill at the end of the month.     btw, monster plant!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 10, 2017)

Thats a weird setup for lights. Lots of power and heat. Hummmmm


----------



## Lesso (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks for the diagram gooch.


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 10, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> Thats a weird setup for lights. Lots of power and heat. Hummmmm


:yeahthat:


----------



## Gooch (Jan 10, 2017)

lol well i dont dissagree with it being weird as i literally stuffed the t5's in where i could, basically i have 4 600w hps surrounding a endomaxx cmh315 all the hps hoods are sealed and ducted pulling cold air from the outside pumping it through the lights and out of the room, i can maintain from 68-85 controlled light on (in the winter). the lights are at weird angles also to give the most headroom. Also i am only running 3 out of the 4 hps that are installed so i am running 2100w + t5's


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey Bro,,Im OCD,,so if things are out of order or not symmetrical,,it make me nervous. I know,,im the one thats weird. lol
Cant wait to see your awesome harvest. Green Mojo


----------



## yarddog (Jan 10, 2017)

wow, i am complaining about my 480 watt t5 setup and you have two, plus those arc welding hid's.    glad i am not paying the power bill over at your place.      looking forward to the good pics to come


----------



## Gooch (Jan 11, 2017)

it is true, my electric bill is not enjoyable to look at, but come harvest time it makes it all worth it. Even if i can only pull .25/g per watt i will still pull almost 500g, and i suspect i should do better


----------



## Gooch (Jan 12, 2017)

here are some full plant pics we are starting week 4 currently day 31, i have only had the uv under for 1 week so far and prior to putting them in my trich development was non existent, now though check out the next post down for the bud pics. I started the res at 3.1ec()1550ppm, and in 4 days they have consumed 7.ec (350ppm). I am going to be stopping the phosphorus as i believe i have built up enough energy to fire off the sugar production, so potassium from here on out will be added. 

View attachment IMG_20170112_215311_849.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170112_215335_048.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170112_215349_649.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170112_215356_041.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170112_215402_651.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170112_215445_517.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Jan 12, 2017)

and here are some closer bud and branch pics 

View attachment IMG_20170112_221800_055.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170112_221747_068.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170112_221717_006.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170112_221643_494.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170112_221631_262.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170112_221623_116.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170112_221616_713.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170112_221557_197.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Jan 13, 2017)

You are going to have  beautiful flowers.   Very nice


----------



## Lesso (Jan 13, 2017)

Looks sweet gooch.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2017)

Nothing like your own Dank. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Gooch (Jan 13, 2017)

I have everything on full power, so i am hopeful for the best quality, dont really care about quantity as much as quality but it would it appear neither is going to be a problem


----------



## Gooch (Jan 16, 2017)

did a res change today added in the following biostimulants  kelp, fulvic, calmag, amino acids, and vitamin b(300ppm), then i added in 1200ppm base nutes. since this is week 5 its now time to start adding in additional potassium to start pushing the sugars to the flower, time to bulk up. 

View attachment 20170115_192544.jpg


View attachment 20170115_192559.jpg


View attachment 20170115_192617.jpg


View attachment 20170115_192630.jpg


View attachment 20170115_192650.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Jan 19, 2017)

ok mid week5 took some trich shots, got some nice development going on now, love me some powerveg uv also moved around the 7ft sk to get it a little better under the lights and able to be worked on. I have also adjusted the lights to 75% to trigger the plants into thinking summer is over and fall is beginning, week 8 or week 9 ill drop it to 50% and give it deep red signalling the end of the season and time to put the finish on... hopefully lol 
fed it light to start the week, bumped it up to 3.4 to give em a kick in the cooter, seems to be working 

View attachment 20170119_004109.jpg


View attachment 20170119_004229.jpg


View attachment 20170119_004200.jpg


View attachment FROSTY.jpg


View attachment frosty2.jpg


View attachment frosty-sk.jpg


View attachment 20170119_004141.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Jan 19, 2017)

I see yo yos in your future.


----------



## Gooch (Jan 19, 2017)

hahaha if you look close you will see yoyo from day one i was pulling the branches down, now there are about 15 going some holding down other spreading others supporting lol ;-)


----------



## Gooch (Jan 20, 2017)

so i think i might have a bad ballast, last cycle i had a bblue dream that just didnt produce any trichs it was dissapointing i thought it might be a bulb so i replaced it late last grow. but this grow i have the sk under it and another hps and the cmh and the part that is under the hps that the blue dream was under look very trichome deficient, so now i have swapped the ballast, the only thing left to change is the socket. Any thoughts? 

View attachment 20170120_174744.jpg


View attachment 20170120_174847.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Jan 21, 2017)

well i couldnt just leave it as it was so i took that light out of the mix, shut her off, rearranged the 7ft sk (not an easy task) then i moved one of the 4ft t5uvs that was blocking the front hps(which was off and now is on) and moved it to where the one that is now off is. So now i am still under 2hps and the CMH along with a 4ft t5 

View attachment 20170120_234907.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Jan 21, 2017)

Adapt and overcome. Good work


----------



## Gooch (Jan 22, 2017)

yea i agree but i new about it last grow and meant to take care of it then i let it slip my mind and just fired everything back up 5 weeks later im like o **** now i remember lol. But i also shifted the CMH it used to point e-w, now it points n-s hopefully getting more light over the plant


----------



## Gooch (Jan 23, 2017)

did a res change this morning the first feed right before lights come on was at 2.8ec, upon a couple of feeding it dropped to 2.5, so i cranked it up a bit to 3.3 see how they like it, this week will be the last big push, i will slowly step it back down to around 2.4ec by the time i am ready to harvest. Here are some updated pics with the plant moved. 

View attachment 20170123_055410.jpg


View attachment 20170123_055418.jpg


View attachment 20170123_055426.jpg


View attachment 20170123_055509.jpg


View attachment 20170123_055530.jpg


View attachment 20170123_055638.jpg


View attachment 20170123_064133.jpg


View attachment 20170123_064149.jpg


View attachment 20170123_064255.jpg


View attachment 20170123_064306.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Jan 29, 2017)

some updated pics they have been drinking like sailors on leave started at 3.3 down to 2.5 after boosting it friday night from 2.7 to 2.9, loving it 

View attachment 20170128_045741.jpg


View attachment 20170128_045755.jpg


View attachment 20170128_045852.jpg


View attachment 20170128_045901.jpg


View attachment 20170128_172649.jpg


View attachment 20170128_172657.jpg


View attachment 20170128_172707.jpg


View attachment 20170128_172711.jpg


View attachment 20170128_172727.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Feb 2, 2017)

and let the harvest happen, although i did not totally get it all down there are only 6 or 7 small branches left ill take em down tonight. Pulled the 7ft snapped over strawberry kush. there are around 30 stems and if i can average 1/4 per stem i should get around 7-8 oz. which hopefully is a low estimate ;-) 

View attachment 20170202_051341.jpg


View attachment 20170202_051351.jpg


View attachment 20170202_020327.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Feb 4, 2017)

here is a trichome shot 

View attachment Sat Feb 04 05-37-47.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Feb 4, 2017)

well it looks like number 2 is also ready to come down, gonna be a long weekend lol. 

View attachment 20170204_060724.jpg


View attachment 20170204_061542.jpg


View attachment 20170204_063148.jpg


View attachment CM170204-06442806.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 4, 2017)

Well this all looks yummy.. Do you defoliate before harvest? Enjoy this wonderful smoke about to happen.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice. Love those little clear mushrooms.


----------



## Gooch (Feb 4, 2017)

typically by week 5 they are stripped down to the buds directly taking in the light.


----------

